# Llama M87 9mm or Ruger p90 .45



## stonefly (Jan 28, 2011)

Llama M87 9mm or Ruger p90 .45

Okay so I'm new to the forums but I've been into firearms for a long time. I've been doing a lot of research and I have narrowed my choices down to 2 possible candidates. the llama m87 or the ruger p90. I shoot mostly targets but I would like a weapon I can carry around and afford to shoot when I want to. I plan to compete with the weapon at my local range in the amateur group. Here are the pros and cons I see with each pistol. Any advice would be phenomenal.

Llama m87 9mm para- $400 (well below book price approx $900 in current condition)

Pros-
rare
likely to hold value
affordable to shoot (9mm)
built to be a target pistol
95% condition
adjustable sights
uses beretta 92 magazines
high magazine cap
larger magazine release (i have small hands, medium size gloves fit nice and snug)
extremely intimidating

Cons-
More expensive initial investment
rare (hard to find parts)
less stopping power in a personal defense situation
haven't found any reviews

Ruger P90 .45acp $225 (also below book value)

Pros-
inexpensive initial investment
been told they are freakishly reliable
the one that i'm looking at has less than 50 rounds through it
extra stopping power with .45acp
good if i'm out in the sticks. get it covered in crap and it'll still fire
it'll fire any rounds I stick in it

Cons-
fixed sights (adjustable available for approx $80)
cost of ammunition
not sure about accuracy
heavy (not too big of an issue)
low magazine capacity
not crazy about the safety and decocker system being on the slide
not sure about it holding its value

That's what I've gathered after researching these firearms online and going and holding them at my local shop. I do own two other pistols and various rifles. I like my Walther SP-22 M2 but the trigger sucks and .22lr just isnt as fun and has little stopping power. My Smith and Wesson Model 12 is great but its just not a competition ready gun and I would prefer another automatic. (Unless I can find the right price on a 1970's Dan Wesson .357 magnum.)


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Llama has a somewhat 'checkered past,' in quality of material, standardization of parts, and quality control. There is no doubt that some of their guns were good, depending on who was in charge of the manufacturing process at the time. 

But personally, I have not had the opportunity to use one of those good ones, and all the experiences I have had with them left me completely unimpressed, with both accuracy and workmanship.

Rugers nearly always work, although the only full sized semi-auto they make that I would find suitable for carry, is the SR-9. Even then, I could buy a Springfield XD9 for about the same money, and I like them a lot better.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Take the Ruger.
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I've owned both and my Llama was not a very well made nor dependable gun .. it's long gone.

Rugers are top quality guns.

My Ruger P345 in .45 cal. Excellent quality










My Ruger Vaquero in .45 LC










And many other Rugers in the past.

:smt1099


----------



## stonefly (Jan 28, 2011)

what model llama did you have? i've been told the 1911's arent very great but the ones based on the beretta are supposedly solid


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Forgive me, but it's been so long ago that I got rid of it that gun, I do not remember the model number.

I did not keep it long at all.

I knew on my 1st range visit with it that I didn't care for it.

I bought it at a gun show and I just bought it on impulse and because of the low price.

I've learned since then to not let price effect my buying habits.

Now I'd rather buy "used" quality rather than "new" poor quality.

It took me buying a few mistakes to learn that.

I'm kinda slow sometimes :anim_lol:

:smt1099


----------

